# Suggest a serie to watch



## cocoabean (Jan 2, 2013)

Girls 
Misfits 

I love both so much!


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

1) Doc Martin: an INTJ doctor is abused by ungrateful country bumpkins
2) Pillars of the Earth: building a cathedral is hard work
3) In Treatment: Gabriel Byrne as a shrink, really great stuff


----------



## Peripatetic (Jul 17, 2012)

The good wife
avatar last airbemder


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

Great series I have watched that are now canceled:
Deadwood 
Rome
Carnivale
Lie to me
Sopranos

Great series I'm currently following:
Breaking Bad 
True Blood
Fringe
Borgias
Game of Thrones
Dexter
Sons of Anarchy
Boardwalk Empire


----------



## cocoabean (Jan 2, 2013)

Chicago Fire!


----------



## Tsaiireii (Mar 25, 2012)

Scandal
The IT Crowd

Other things I'm watching/following... that most people seem to know about anyway:
-Mad Men
-Arrested Development
-Parks and Rec
-Breaking Bad
-Supernatural
-Community
-30 Rock (is ending  )
-Pretty Little Liars (really bad, can't stop watching)
-Revenge
-The New Normal


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Downton Abbey is at the top of my queue (actually, any period drama is fine by me)... LOST is another all-time favorite.


----------



## QueCueYew (Aug 20, 2010)

My typical television habits currently: Amazing World of Gumball, Cowboy Bebop, How It's Made, Things You Should Know, Delocated, Squidbillies, Eric Andres Show, Tim and Eric Awesome, Show Great Job!, Check It Out, Regular Show, Workaholics, Tosh.O, Web Soup, Pawn Stars, Hardcore Pawn, and Storage Wars. 


Out of all that is listed, How It's Made is recommended when you are laying down trying to nap/sleep (if you are the type to fall asleep with the television on).


I've been watching too much tv lately. Oh wellz.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

Community 
The Walking Dead
2 Broke Girls
Big Bang Theory


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer is probably the best series ever! 

Also, Skins (UK), first two seasons! <3

And there's a new british show called "Utopia" that seems very cool.


----------



## ScrambledAIDS (Feb 3, 2013)

Wilfred
Home Movies
Archer (Netflix just added Season 3 tonight!!! Fuck yes!!!)
South Park
Reno 911!
Dexter
Squidbillies
Batman: The Animated Series
Band Of Brothers
Entourage
Trailer Park Boys
Harvey Birdman: Attorney At Law
American Dad


----------



## Bi Bi (Feb 1, 2013)

Grimm, if you like fantasy and mystery.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

The Following with Kevin Bacon, so scary and yet you need to watch.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

I really enjoy the new british show Utopia. Watch it if you like conspiracy theories. Don't watch it if you can't handle violence.


----------



## Adrift (Apr 5, 2011)

1. First couple seasons of ER (fast paced hospital drama with great writing)
2. Cheers (2nd best TV comedy of all time, IMHO)
3. L.A. Law (This was must see TV in the early 90s)
4. Early Edition (It's better than Quantum Leap)


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Eos_Machai said:


> Buffy the Vampire Slayer is probably the best series ever!


There's no "probably," it is.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

The Inbetweeners (UK version).
Person of Interest.
Psychoville.


----------



## Otherness (Feb 4, 2013)

One word: Weeds.


----------



## AtlasShrugging (May 13, 2012)

I don't watch a ton of TV, but when I do I watch...

Fringe
Dexter
Mad Men
Trublood


----------



## The Frozen One (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm a sci-fi fan so I highly recommend these shows:

Falling Skies (TNT) Absolutely excellent show. When Steven Spielberg is behind it, you know it's money.

Revolution (NBC) After that girl got the naivety kicked out of her ass once or twice, the show has gotten much better. Good premise.

Battlestar Galactica: Blood and Chrome (Syfy) The pilot is on Youtube but the series is coming to Syfy. This spin off is actually very well done.


----------

